# Water Pump - Graf or EMP Stewart



## dgallant (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm about to overhaul my cooling system (minus the radiator) on my 2000 323Ci (75K miles).

I haven't seen much opinion on Graf vs EMP Stewart. I have read comments that both are better than OEM, however.

This is really the only thing I'm debating on and since they're about $100 difference I'd love to hear some thoughts on the subject.

Also, is there a thorough DIY on this overhaul out there that someone point me to?


----------



## air32 (Feb 9, 2009)

Was told about a new cooling system upgrade called cooling cyclone
suppose to be like none other


----------



## dgallant (Feb 29, 2008)

Haven't seen or heard anything about 'Cooling Cyclone'. Can you elaborate or post a link to a thread or article online?


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

When I was in grade school, my teacher told me that I "was like no other kid she had ever taught." I guess I should have considered that a compliment instead of pulling a gun on her.


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

dgallant said:


> Haven't seen or heard anything about 'Cooling Cyclone'. Can you elaborate or post a link to a thread or article online?


Yay for Google... Looks like it's a direct replacement electric water pump.

http://coolingcyclone.com/


----------



## indraneelis (Aug 28, 2007)

go with the new oem with composite impeller.
I will be doing the same this weekend


----------



## dgallant (Feb 29, 2008)

Indraneelis, any reason why you're going OEM with composite over the metal impeller, that should be more durable and happens to be cheaper?

Just curious.


----------



## indraneelis (Aug 28, 2007)

After severa (16-20) hours of reading etc. I found that
the composite impellers - have the advantages of the old plastic and the old metal impellers.

The plastic impellers broke, and were replaced by the metal ones.
The metal ones then started pre-mature bearing failure - and they then introduced the composite ones which give you best of both worlds

Indy


----------

